# ID PLEASE!!



## lanced (Apr 26, 2006)

they were sold to me in as caribe. I purchased them pre-bagged and looked like caribe! However when i got home and put them in the tank they looked more like the *Pristobrycon Denticulatus. I am trying to get my money back and he insists that they are caribe. I would like a refund and identifying the fish that he sold me will help me get a refund. 
thanks guys!*


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are most deff _Pygopristis denticulatus[i/]! A very cool fish, but not a caribe._


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes is a Dent...Not a Caribe


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Who sold them to u as Caribe?


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Who sold them to u as Caribe?


i would like to know as well..


----------



## lanced (Apr 26, 2006)

a guy from Ottawa! he said that he didn't know they weren't caribe. He's gonna have a talk with his supplier.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

dents are cool. but if you paid for caribe i guess thats what you want.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

still cool p's...but ya those are dents


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Def dents... not really why I posted tho. You may want to read up more in the nutrition section of this website


----------

